# Anyone Remember Seeing This in School?



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I just came across this vintage video on YouTube. Anyone recall ever seeing this?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember seeing it before, but I can't honestly remember where, I don't think it was in school.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've never seen that one before. It should be shown in every school and aired on every network. Maybe simulcast like they do for the State of the Union address. I love the fact that the Army was proud of their association with the NRA, of course that was back before the NRA was demonized and became a bad word. Thanks for sharing that one, I enjoyed it quite a bit.

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Growing up in the 1950's, I can remember seeing the Big Picture every week on TV. 
The Big Picture was done by the Dept of Defense and was all military stuff.
Of course, the US was a very different country then, before political correctness and liberalism entwined their tentacles all through society.
On my computer at the house I've got a link to a government website that has thousands of films such as this. I'll post a link if I remember when I get home.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I saw it somewhere, good show


MOLON LABE


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

It was one of the news reels that played in our local cinema's on Saturday afternoons. You can tell it's from the 50's cause the officer is still wearing the old tan Class A uniform - probably brown boots and it's the "New" M-14 which was issued in and around 1956/57 time frame. And yes all school age children and their parents need to watch it


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I did see this! I also had to read the FM22-5 Army field manual "The integrated act of shooting." It was required reading in high school. I fired competitively on our rifle team. I was also on our drill team. My school was all about guns. 

The M-14 is lightweight........Lol


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I graduated high school in 1975 and we were just starting to see the liberal push on guns. Virtually every student had some understanding of firearms, likely they were hunters or had family members who were. I was part of the junior ROTC Rifleman program during high school and qualified distingushed expert by my sophomore year, but only 2 other students from my school participated in the program, held at Whitewater University, the college town 6 miles from our school.

I grew up deer hunting with my teacher from grade school. We were family friends as well as teacher/student. She still hunts, though she is now well past retirement age. I still recall a time when I was 12. The school bus driver told me that he saw a skunk wandering around a field close to our house. He gave me time to grab a shotgun and blast the critter, which I did. Neither he nor I ever gave it a thought that it was unusual for a 12-year-old farm boy to know just what to do because it was so normal where we lived.

Never did see that film clip in school though...


----------

